# Who sailed the Captain Cook?



## cmcd (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone remember Chrissie Macdonald, a nursing sister on the Captain Cook between UK and New Zealand in the 1950s?


----------



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

hi cmcd
sorry but I don't know the lady in question, but I do know of a monumental fisty-cuffs that took place between these 2 ships at the Delmonica?? bar in Capetown. could have done with that ladys' services to mend my broken nose
nice to meet you
Colin


----------



## cmcd (Oct 19, 2011)

She would have done it with a "tut tut" and a smile.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

The late Captain Pete Telford, who produced a very good World Ship Society publication about Donaldson Line was a Navigating Officer aboard Captain Cook. I believe that there was a very short clip of the ship at the beginning of BBC's do***entary "The men who bult the liners". She was sister ship to the "Athenia".


----------

